# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Помогите с выбором мобильной фотокамеры с режимом настройки выдержки, диафрагмы и тд

## Olga Volg

Здравствуйте.
Подскажите какой-то ультразум, подходящий по критериям:
Нужно:
-ручной (настройки исо, выдержки, диафрагмы) режим съёмки
-сохранение фотографий в формате JPEG, RAW
-объектив с не очень маленьким диапазоном фокусных расстояний, зум 15-кратный
-длинная выдержка и возможность bulb
-исо от 50
-диафрагма от 2.8
-наличие видоискателя
-питание от аа аккумов или батареек
Размер матрицы  не меньше 1/2.5
Бывает ли такое на Земле?
Спасибо.

----------

